# Why Not Foul?!?!



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

With Baron Davis finishing with only four fouls (not five as the commentators had mentioned on the air) and with a foul to give at the end of the game, why did Wade even get the chance to take that shot? B Diddy should have fouled him as soon as he made that between-the-legs dribble. Then, once Wade got Baron on his hip going left, Baron should have lowered his shoulder and ran through him. He should have done anything in his power to make the Heat take the ball out on the side. Was it bad coaching or just foolish pride by Baron not wanting to get beat by some rookie? We may never know that.

Now, the larger question might be, why is Baron with his bad ankle not on Eddie Jones on that play? EJ is going to be a catch-and-shoot guy that late in a game. Augmon had been moving his feet extremely well all game up to that point. The match-ups should have been:

Wade-Augmon
Jones-Davis
Caron-PJ
Odom-Lynch (who I expect will be used on Odom alot more in this series)
Grant-Magliore

I think the match-up issue has to be attributed to Floyd. Perhaps the lack of taking a foul is his fault, too. If he doesn't approve his clutch coaching ability soon, the Eastern Conference coaching axe will fall firmly on his neck before the Hornets ever reach the West.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

BD had 5 fouls at that time! I think he didn't want to foul out. He could have fouled him, IMO. I don't think he was too slow. BUt, like you said, the matchups should have been different! Augmon on wade would have been the right way


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I think it was a combination of B-Diddy thinkn about wanting to play if the game went to OT and Wade not making the shot cuz hes a rook!!!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

When you have a foul to give you almost always use it. While the clock was running down I was wondering when they were going to foul. Either coach didn't tell them to foul or he did and Baron didn't because he had 5 fouls. Either way, someone else should have been on Wade. The thing is I don't think Floyd new Wade was going to take that shot. Otherwise he would have put someone else on him. I think either Wade or Odom would have taken the final shot.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

since when was floyd a good coach....this is just another example...NO was so foolish to fire Silas


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Floyd is a disaster.....Why doesn't he put augmon on wade??? FIRE TIM FLOYD!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Augmon on Wade?!?!?!?!


Put Traylor on Odom too! 

Augmon is a good defender but Wade would school him just like he did to Baron


----------



## 2PacFan4Life (Aug 4, 2003)

How did Floyd get a job this summer, especially with a perennial playoff team?


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

dont hate on floyd hes done a great job with new orleas despite all the injuries. Actually i think ill call tim floyd coach of the year right behind sloan and hubie, his .207 w% is crappy but look at new orleans?


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I think the miami loss is not Floyd's fault. It's BD's fault. He just didn't wanted to foul because he would have fouled out. That was a poor decision from my player BD.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> dont hate on floyd hes done a great job with new orleas despite all the injuries. Actually i think ill call tim floyd coach of the year right behind sloan and hubie, his .207 w% is crappy but look at new orleans?


Tim Floyd ahead of Stan Van Gundy? or even Paul Silas? or Jeff Bzdelic? No way!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

baron davis is the right person on wade... he's leading the L in steals i remember him schooling wade the first time they met in the regular season...

but thing is wade's crossover put him ahead of baron is such a position where if baron tried to foul or contest the shot he would have sent dwyane to the line.

magloire was too slow to respond too, and wade protested well the ball while going up.

it was just a tremendous play by dwyane.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> dont hate on floyd hes done a great job with new orleas despite all the injuries. Actually i think ill call tim floyd coach of the year right behind sloan and hubie, his .207 w% is crappy but look at new orleans?


:laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tim Floyd has made bad coaching decesions all year. All coaches make bad decesions sometimes but the real issue is that I dont think the players like playing for him. Paul Silas is a great "player" coach so firiing him made the players angry and I dont think they respond well to Floyd especially Baron Davis.


----------

